# Speed Kills, but so apparently can Ben Gay!



## Shuto (Jun 21, 2007)

link

muscle creams have drawn attention because toxicology tests revealed last week that the April death of a 17-year-old in New York was caused by overusing such rubs.


Obviously not an everyday occurence but I never even considered the possibility of this stuff being toxic before.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thats scary. Im on the same lines as you I would have never guessed

B


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jun 21, 2007)

to put it in perspective, both water and oxygen can be lethal in large enough doses.


----------



## Shuri-Ryu-Phil (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow.....thats why you should stick to natural things...


----------



## Carol (Mar 13, 2008)

Shuri-Ryu-Phil said:


> Wow.....thats why you should stick to natural things...




Methyl salicylate is a natural thing.  

Please don't tell me I'm the only one that had to make salicylic acid in organic chemistry lab 


*Methyl salicylate* (chemical formula C6H4(HO)COOCH3; also known as *salicylic acid methyl ester*, *oil of wintergreen*, betula oil, methyl-2-hydroxybenzoate) is a natural product of many species of plants. Some of the plants producing it are called wintergreens, hence the common name.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methyl_salicylate


----------



## Nomad (Mar 13, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Methyl salicylate is a natural thing.
> 
> Please don't tell me I'm the only one that had to make salicylic acid in organic chemistry lab
> 
> ...


 
So are cocaine and curare.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 13, 2008)

From a topical cream! It is a suprise to me that you could get a high enough concentration that way.


----------



## Carol (Mar 13, 2008)

arnisador said:


> From a topical cream! It is a suprise to me that you could get a high enough concentration that way.



Salicylates have an extensive history of allergy and sensitivity problems.  Oil of Wintergreen burns my skin on contact...I can't be the only one with that level of sensitivity.  

Unfortunately, many see "Oil of Wintergreen" and think its natural therefore it must be safe.  

If the ingredients said "a metabolite of aspirin", then perhaps it would be addressed with more care?  I don't know.


----------

